# Latest Drone from Tesla's China Gigafactory 3



## Solarsail (Jul 22, 2017)

Tesla's drone seems a little heavy? I can see that the drone has some buildings and cars, so it must weigh a lot? Must be the new Battery Day -- where Elon is going to announce a 100,000 Wh/kg battery that will fly anything!


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

KarenAllanoo9 said:


> Blah blah spam blah


Why does this user still exist and why are they allowed to post?

I've reported them many times, they're strictly a spam account.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Piper is as well. I reported both three days ago. Mods should be banning bots and deleting this kind of crap. I'll volunteer if we're short on mods if the gods that run this place want.


----------

